# RULES ?...



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> We DO NOT HOST or PROVIDE ROMs/WADs/ISOs; or link to websites that do contain ROMs/WADs/ISOs.




What's This ?

A Bug Or Something >?...

Reply Your Opinions...


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2010)

I dont see that in my browser, it ends at View NFO


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2010)

So It's An Advertisement ?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 17, 2010)

If it was an advert, it wouldn't show when you're logged in...not there now anyway.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2010)

Dont know, were you signed in when view it?

Edit: Saw it when i logged out, it is there and is under more games.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 17, 2010)

i don't see it either


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2010)

After I Signed In I just Saw It !


----------



## EyeZ (Feb 17, 2010)

Download this.....hmm, depends on what they are referring to "this" is, i can't see it being the rom


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2010)

I think 'this' = rom

coz' its on the top of the boxart...


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Feb 17, 2010)

i just logged out and i saw it. its just advertisements.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2010)

oh...yeah i didnt know that haha

BTW
thnx for the replies...


----------



## Costello (Feb 17, 2010)

Point made, just an ad that displays for guests.


----------

